# Ashton Old London Pebblecut - a mini history



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

From about 1988 until I stopped smoking in 1995, Ashton Old London Pebblecut was my #1 favorite tobacco. At that time, it was available only in 4 oz tins with paper roughly the color of Rattray's Old Gowrie, Highland Targe, etc. It was a long broken flake of the finest virginia and perique and smoked like an absolute dream. During that time it was made by Robert McConnell in England. If you are a committed Vaper fan and have an opportunity to sample this blend, do so.

When I returned to pipesmoking in 2007, I was chagrined to discover that this fine blend was no longer made by McConnell. But when I found that it was now being made by McClellands, I was overjoyed, as I find the House of McClelland to be without peer in the arena of matured virginias and vapers. However, it didn't seem the same as I remembered. When I sampled some against a tin of the McConnell version, I noticed a subtle but discernible difference. It was sweeter... less spicy... more ordinary. It also came in smaller tins with a green label.

Later I discovered that Kohlhase and Kopp were blending it and McClellands had lost the rights. The K&K version appears to be available only in Europe and they have returned to the 4 oz sizes with the light brown label. I smoked some of that and it doesn't even resemble the original McConnell version. It's flat and boring - no zest. 

I'm saddened at the virtual demise of this fine blend. McConnell's really nailed it. And now it's gone forever. It's a little weird to get so weepy over a pipe tobacco, but there it is.


----------

